
Decentralized Web Developer Report 2020 - feross
https://medium.com/fluence-network/decentralized-web-developer-report-2020-5b41a8d86789
======
verdverm
By surveying only developers in the ecosystem, did they miss the real barriers
to adoption?

(general populace doesn't want the risk of crypto wallets and most developers
outside of the ecosystem do not believe the technology is superior) (there are
my top 2, add in the extreme ideological tendencies and you have 3 strikes)

